# 2012 Challenge 26/52



## gstanfield (Jun 23, 2012)

Greetings and welcome to the 2012 version of the 52 week challenge. You can find all of the guidelines *AND a list of all previous challenges* in the master thread located here http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=659768 

Theme for week twenty six:

Children

I can't believe that this year is halway over already and I'm still living in WY  ...Time flies  so make the most of every minute, have a wonderful week and as usual, the interpretation of the theme is entirely up to you!


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 23, 2012)

*Timely topic*

I had all three grandkids today!


----------



## cornpile (Jun 23, 2012)

Heh Dawg,my wife says your grandchildren are lovely.They are,and that Jakes getting big too.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 23, 2012)

cornpile said:


> Heh Dawg,my wife says your grandchildren are lovely.They are,and that Jakes getting big too.



Thanks CP - and tell Mrs. Cornpile thanks too!  They grow way too fast!  

Let's get another good shot of Kenny in here too!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 25, 2012)

Awww they are cute! Great shot of them all together!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 26, 2012)

Once again George almost  had me stumped since I've never had any CHILDREN I'll have to go with something that does 


"I may just be a youngster but I got your back MOM... Wait what was that noise mom? "


----------



## Crickett (Jun 27, 2012)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Once again George almost  had me stumped since I've never had any CHILDREN I'll have to go with something that does
> 
> 
> "I may just be a youngster but I got your back MOM... Wait what was that noise mom? "



Awww cute shot Mike! 

You've had at least 2 children that I know of....Macy(RIP)& Chase!


 someone hit a baby fawn a few days ago just down the road from me. Drivers speed down that road & hit deer all the time. It's sad.


----------



## gstanfield (Jun 27, 2012)

Well I had some good shots of the girls playin, but when I started going through the pics of the day I saw this one and just had to use it. The girls were playing on the swingset while Ethan and I sat on the "big person swing" The big blur in the photo is the head of my 16 month old who just has to be in the middle of everything...fitting I think that he managed to push his way into a pic of his sisters


----------



## Crickett (Jun 27, 2012)

gstanfield said:


> Well I had some good shots of the girls playin, but when I started going through the pics of the day I saw this one and just had to use it. The girls were playing on the swingset while Ethan and I sat on the "big person swing" The big blur in the photo is the head of my 16 month old who just has to be in the middle of everything...fitting I think that he managed to push his way into a pic of his sisters



ha ha...that's cute!


----------



## rip18 (Jul 1, 2012)

There are sure some cute shots in this thread - human and otherwise!

I knew when I saw the topic for this week that I'd get to participate!  Here's one I got yesterday - Little Critter with a littler critter - both children...


----------



## Crickett (Jul 1, 2012)

rip18 said:


> There are sure some cute shots in this thread - human and otherwise!
> 
> I knew when I saw the topic for this week that I'd get to participate!  Here's one I got yesterday - Little Critter with a littler critter - both children...



 That's just too darn cute! She is definitely following in your footsteps!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 1, 2012)

Love the vest and that's a big ole camera hanging on that lil gal!
Super shot!


----------

